# connecting whole home dvr setup to home network



## paul65 (Feb 13, 2011)

ok, i've looked around and can't definitively answer this question from pre-existing posts. this shouldn't take too much to answer, hopefully, but may help more than just me. my home setup is as follows:

whole home dvr HR24-500, with swm power inserter inline back to a 4 port splitter. the dish is upstream of the splitter. the other 3 lines go out to 2 D12 receivers and 1 H24-100 receiver. what i want is for all 4 receivers to be able to access on-demand programming, via the internet. i have a network cable run in the area of the HR24-500 receiver, so it's the best place for the link back to the router, for internet access. 

my question is this: can i connect the system in the following way, retaining the 2 receivers' access to the dvr service(the D12s obviously can't access and aren't on hd tv's anyway) and adding the internet access to all 4 receivers?

dish > main splitter > splitter 2 > deca w/power > router
dish > main splitter > splitter 2 > swm power inserter > HR24-500
dish > main splitter > H24-100
dish > main splitter > bsf > D12
dish > main splitter > bsf > D12

not sure what else needs to be in here. looked like perhaps a bsf and a deca, with the first deca being a broadband deca? i really don't need a technician coming out and spending a bunch of money to hook this up. i'm a computer geek myself, so it isn't that hard to understand, if you can find the right documentation or get the right info up front. directv doesn't seem able to provide the info and the installer was going to just run an ethernet cable for me, to connect the HR24-500 to the router.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

That's the only way to keep the MRV through DECA and have internet access.
The D12s of course are out of the loop.


----------



## paul65 (Feb 13, 2011)

so, are you saying the D12s can't access the deca broadband or only the dvr setup? all i'm worried about with them is the internet, for on-demand. the deca inline box should be compatible with the D12, but i want to be sure i get all the gear i need for the hook-up, before i start. if it's not possible at all, then all i need is the broadband deca for the HR and H receivers to work, and the bsf for the D12s to be ok, without internet. i can get everything if i know what i really need and how i need to link it to work right.


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

the d12 cant do anything but what it is currently doing. no mrv access , no internet access, no deca at all.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

wallfishman said:


> the d12 cant do anything but what it is currently doing. no mrv access , no internet access, no deca at all.


No network and no hard drive to store OnDemand too.


----------



## paul65 (Feb 13, 2011)

ok, so only need the 2 way splitter for the deca broadband device and the broadband device itself. and need to see about upgrading to H series receivers for the other 2 rooms. would be nice if they told you the non-hd receivers couldn't do the dvr access when you order the service. but, then they might lose money that way, i suppose. whereas unhappy customers almost never complain, right?

guess i can be happy that saves some money for now. do i need the bsf devices for the D12s, or will they handle the tv as they do now, without them? don't want the 2 non-hd receivers getting signal issues, after all.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Any receiver that doesn't have a DECA [internal or external] should have a BSF to block the high level DECA signal from affecting the receiver.


----------



## paul65 (Feb 13, 2011)

ok, much appreciated.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

paul65 said:


> ok, so only need the 2 way splitter for the deca broadband device and the broadband device itself. and need to see about upgrading to H series receivers for the other 2 rooms. would be nice if they told you the non-hd receivers couldn't do the dvr access when you order the service. but, then they might lose money that way, i suppose. whereas unhappy customers almost never complain, right?
> 
> guess i can be happy that saves some money for now. do i need the bsf devices for the D12s, or will they handle the tv as they do now, without them? don't want the 2 non-hd receivers getting signal issues, after all.


Since you are adding in a splitter, you'll need two small jumper cables to connect the new splitter to the receiver and the DECA unit as well. Keep the BSF's on the D12's. That blocks the DECA signal from getting to the D12, which would cause you issues.

- Merg


----------

